# Does your area have an issue with theft?



## BrownSheep (May 22, 2012)

My area does! The local feedstore manager had twin lamb stolen last year. 4 piglets, a feeder, and some feed this year. I know the local dairy lose calves pretty often. The dairy operations in my area are pretty large, a couple 1000 cows per farm.  Not to mention most outfits have more then one dairy! Personally, I've never lost anything or anybody, but well be moving the lambs closer to the house till they get bigger.


----------



## elevan (May 22, 2012)

No issues with theft around here.  We're more likely to have animals show up announced.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (May 23, 2012)

No theft but I have had two friends wake up to extra goats dropped off in their pastures.


----------



## BrownSheep (May 23, 2012)

I want  to go live in your guys' reverse stealing places.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (May 23, 2012)

Indiana is awesome, I gotta say.  But the animals that were dumped were so not awesome.  One of the friends kept them, but she had to do some serious reconditioning and deworming, but they were at least friendly animals.  The other person had the animal shelter come catch it and take it-not friendly and sickly looking.

I was worried recently about theft though due to a series of break-ins in my town (in broad daylight while people are at work).  I don't own a thing worth stealing except for my goats so I checked with my insurance company (they laughed a little) but said they do not cover animals at all (whether stolen or killed in say a fire).  I put up a deer camera in a bush by the barn to give me a little peace of mind so if someone did pull up and take something, I would at least have a video of them and their vehicle.


----------

